# free betta



## bluebettafish (Aug 13, 2009)

If you're in the LA area, Pacific Reef Tropical Fish is giving out free betta fish + betta kit courtesy of Chase Bank. You have to print out a coupon in order to get one.

https://www.chasespotlight.com/OfferLanding.aspx?OfferCode=LA 

My former boss heard about it on the radio and called me since he knew I recently got one. I was thinking of researching more exotic(?) looking ones than the one I got but I figured why not? and picked one up today. They were all male veil tails and the usual colors (red, blue) but I found a pretty orange one. The fins look OK (I found a couple holes when I got home and he's very active.

The betta kit they were giving out is called Disco Betta and it's pretty pathetic, but hey, it's free. It's really small and has no lid. It comes with a light that changes color. Definitely getting a nice aquarium for him soon. I wanted to wait a little before I spent another $100+...oh well.


----------



## darni (Sep 1, 2009)

what!!!!! wish our banks would do that!!!!!


----------



## Rain Drop (Jul 4, 2009)

oh cool!
Unfortunately I live on van isl. so I defiantly can't get one dx


----------



## Rohland (Aug 20, 2009)

Rain Drop said:


> oh cool!
> Unfortunately I live on van isl. so I defiantly can't get one dx


I know what you mean! Its even hard to find really beautiful bettas in B.C.


----------



## bluebettafish (Aug 13, 2009)

Ohh that's too bad. It looks like there are only 3 store locations...one in Torrance and two in Orange county. It's something Chase is doing to support local businesses.

I'm guessing the stores also want customers to actually buy something (water conditioner and food) but I told them I already have those things so they didn't ask me to buy anything.


----------



## andakin (Aug 10, 2009)

i love freebies. im not from the area but i signed up to see what the coupon is like. there are roughly 750 coupons available. better get one quick!

i am more interested in the kit than the actual betta. do you know what the kit is comprised of?

when i think free, i think there must be a catch. i guess its to promote their store and hope people will buy betta-related stuff.


----------



## andakin (Aug 10, 2009)

people from the OC do not need free bettas!!!!!


----------



## bluebettafish (Aug 13, 2009)

They call it a betta kit but it's really just a bowl...and some plastic stones. It's called disco betta and it comes with a light. No plants or water conditioner. I'm afraid he'll jump out (I've heard stories...) so I loosely covered it with saran wrap. Might be good to have for temporary use when changing water etc.


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

Oh man, that's awesome! I need to call RBC and beg them to do that...


----------



## AlexXx (Aug 23, 2009)

wish they did that in florida ahha


----------



## Rain Drop (Jul 4, 2009)

Rohland said:


> I know what you mean! Its even hard to find really beautiful bettas in B.C.


Yeah, I can only find VT and CT and the odd delta tail....but even that is meh D;


----------

